#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  C completo e total em pdf

## gilmarmoretto

Bom, primeiramente eu queria exclarecer que tenho o livro C completo e total e me motivei a comprar o livro depois que achei uma versão em pdf desses compartilhadores de arquivos da vida.
Não sei se é permitido ou não nesse fórum deixar um link para alguém fazer o download de algum livro e caso não seja permitido, peço que os administradores do fórum exclua o tópico.
Estou deixando esse link para ajudar aos interessados em aprender C aprenderem sobre essa poderosíssima linguagem.
No mais era isso, quem quiser, o link está aqui.


Lembrando, se gostaram do livro, comprem! Um pdf numca será a mesma coisa que um livro

----------


## Abednego

eu tenho esse livro, ele é bom, mas não é completo e total  :Embarassed:  , tem nada de treads, nem de socket...

----------


## jrkbssao

Bom, 
Valeu mesmo

----------


## search

*#########################################*
*####################################*
*## Pow e eu atraz do link...* 
*## O sergio não poderia pergunta antes se mais alguem ia baixa-lo ^^*
*##*
*##*

----------


## sergio

> *#########################################*
> *####################################*
> *## Pow e eu atraz do link...* 
> *## O sergio não poderia pergunta antes se mais alguem ia baixa-lo ^^*
> *##*
> *##*



Prezado... por favor leia os TERMOS DE USO do Portal Under-Linux e também o FAQ.

----------

